# Meditation



## Peanut08 (Jul 20, 2007)

Is it bad for DP


----------



## klt123 (Jun 15, 2005)

trying to figure tha tout myself


----------



## Leetah (Jun 19, 2007)

I would like to know as well, I want to start with meditation, but I'm afraid it makes my dp worse....


----------



## anyala84 (Aug 2, 2007)

Meditation is amazing. I don't know what I would do without it. It relaxes me and makes going through my day a lot easier. I would recommend it to anyone, it really helps me! The only thing I suggest is to do it for atleast 2 or three weeks straight. That's when you really start to feel the effects.


----------

